# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Dode man Schootsestraat zeer waarschijnlijk Pool - Blik op Nieuws

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Dode man Schootsestraat zeer waarschijnlijk Pool*
*Blik op Nieuws -** 15 uur geleden*
Eindhoven - De dode man die afgelopen maandag in een onbewoonbaar verklaarde woning in een pand aan de Schootsestraat werd gevonden, is zeer waarschijnlijk een Pool. Het politieteam dat zich bezighoudt met *...* 
Politie vindt dode man in Eindhoven Reformatorisch Dagblad
Dode man Eindhoven waarschijnlijk Pool Omroep Brabant
*alle 3 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

